# What's your favorite part about prepping?



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

What's your favorite part about prepping? For me, its the time spent with my SO. We discuss daily what we've done today, and what we are going to do tomorrow. We also discuss short term and long term goals for our preps. We've been know to get a babysitter for a date night, and spend our dates buying duct tape and MRE's.

SO, what's _your _favorite part about prepping?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Learning new skills.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Learning new skills.


What's the coolest thing you've learned in the last 12 months, HH?

Mine was dehydrating oranges. Gonna try it soon!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I like the freedom of not relying on handouts when hard times come.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I like the freedom of not relying on handouts when hard times come.


Big props to this one!

Any time we end up with more month at the end of the money, we always have our preps, and we get through just fine.
Just having the safety net is the best part for me.
If it never gets used in a SHTF situation, it's still worth it.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Big props to this one!
> 
> Any time we end up with more month at the end of the money, we always have our preps, and we get through just fine.
> Just having the safety net is the best part for me.
> If it never gets used in a SHTF situation, it's still worth it.


AMEN! There's been several times, in the still of the night, that something urgent came up. Stores aren't always open. Bank accounts aren't always flush. SOmetimes, frankly, I don't feel like putting on pants.

So we grab something from the surplus, add it to our buy list, and replenish next shopping trip.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

videodork said:


> What's the coolest thing you've learned in the last 12 months, HH?
> 
> Mine was dehydrating oranges. Gonna try it soon!


I've spent quite a bit of the last 12 months researching class A & C motorhomes as a bugout vehicle.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Without question, my favorite part is the food! Mrs Inor has become a great cook over the last couple decades and now that she is working with mostly homemade ingredients, it is that much better.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

First I'd like to say its great that you have someone who supports your prepping.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

James m said:


> First I'd like to say its great that you have someone who supports your prepping.


Yep, took a year or so after I started getting interested, but she's caught up quickly 

First success was during the first Ferguson riots. Most people were doing the mad scramble for bread and eggs, but we just locked the doors and turned on Netflix and the news. Next day people were complaining of being hungry and scared. We were neither.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's great. I hope Santa brings her something nice and survival related.

I'm in the cleptomania / hoarding stage of prepping. I'll go into a store and I will convince myself I need this and that when I really don't.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

James m said:


> That's great. I hope Santa brings her something nice and survival related.
> 
> I'm in the cleptomania / hoarding stage of prepping. I'll go into a store and I will convince myself I need this and that when I really don't.


I'm in the "We need a bigger house. One with more storage. Or everyone can share one bedroom and we can use the extras for storage" phase.

I'm also joining the "Why would you throw that away, I could have used it for something someday!" phase


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

videodork said:


> I'm in the "We need a bigger house. One with more storage. Or everyone can share one bedroom and we can use the extras for storage" phase.
> 
> I'm also joining the "Why would you throw that away, I could have used it for something someday!" phase


Clue: That phase never ends. If you have not already, you will soon find yourself putting industrial shelving in the living areas of your home.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

videodork said:


> What's your favorite part about prepping?


I can buy new guns and pretend I need them as a prep. I have a justification for buying every gun in sight


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I think of myself as more of a survivalist then a prepper. So for me I find the prepping part boring. Not to say prepping is not essential to survival but I think there is a difference between the skill sets.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't guess I really enjoy prepping in and of itself all that much; but the old Boy Scout motto of "be prepared" got stuck in my brain many moons ago and refuses to vacate the premises.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Always around or on a farm
"Prepping" is the word non-farm people use for doing how farmers live.
My favorite part is putting freshly prepared or gathered things up, thinking how good or handy they will be. Especially if another depression. Farmers have not forgotten the last one...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I like the freedom of not relying on handouts when hard times come.


Exactly my reason.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm a pack rat. Not to be confused with a hoarder.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Not having to go to the store every few days. Learning old ways of doing things. I am learning how to felt now.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

When I went 7 days without power, the ability to cook food, the ability to drive anywhere, the ability to keep warm when it was 6 degrees outside, the ability to do anything about my situation...

I take comfort in knowing none of that will NEVER happen again.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Peace of mind. 
If last nights freezing rain knocked out the power, or a storm later this winter does, or we suffer a loss of income, whatever....the house will be warm, we have all the food, water, light, etc. that we need to wait it out.
If, God forbid, the world as we know it changed, we will hopefully be in a better position than most to survive.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We enjoy NOT being among those who freak out everytime a storm heads our way... NOT running to the store and filling shopping carts with a month's worth of supplies for a few days of potential inconvenience... NOT having to repair frozen & split pipes because we didn't have an alternate source of heat... NOT being out of touch with friends an relatives because we didn't have alternate means of communications... NOT feeling insecure in our own home when trouble comes to call... and NOT worrying about what to do, where to go and how to survive in the very unlikely event that we'd have to leave it all behind.


----------

